# My 1st time with turkey CUTLETS



## jessicacarr (Nov 25, 2009)

I want to bake them plain with salt and pepper, so how do I bake them...just brush with oil and 350 for however long?  I dont want to burn or dry them out.  Easy question for y'all, I know, but it will help tremendously.


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 25, 2009)

Cutlets? Why bake them? How thin are they? maybe a quick saute, keep warm in the oven, make a sauce in the same saute pan.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree with Wyogal, turkey is rather bland and you want it to have a nice flavor...If it were me I'd bread with panko, saute briefly in part evoo and butter, then make a nice sauce in the same pan using either white wine or some lemon and butter a little chopped parsley...
kadesma


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 25, 2009)

English question here, are the cutlets just piece of white turke meat?


----------

